# umbrella theory



## crisalexa

Bună seara,

Am revenit aici dupa o lungăperioadă cu rugămintea de a mă ajuta în traducerea următoarei expresii:

They leave instead an all-encompassing *umbrella theory* of conspiracies.

Mulţumesc mult.


----------



## crisalexa

Să înţeleg din tăcerea generală că nimeni nu mă poate ajuta cu această expresie??

Mai încercaţi, va rog!!
Tks!


----------



## susanna76

Bună crisalexa,

Am găsit asta:
*Doc consenso stress*

 - [ Tradu această pagină ]richiamato che una _teoria_ "totale" ("_umbrella theory_") dell'adattamento *......* stress acuto e cronico, sia in _generale_ che riferito a fattori occupazionali. *...*
www.aogarbagnate.lombardia.it/uooml/linee%20guida/Linee%20guida%20SIMLII%20Rischio%20Stress.pdf - Pagini similare

 Votez şi eu pt. teorie totală.


----------



## crisalexa

Mulţumesc susanna76.
Cred că voi folosi această traducere.


----------



## khristin

Crisalexa,

O traducere aproximativa ar fi "teoria colectiva". Hope that helps. ))


----------



## crisalexa

Multumesc mult, Khristin!!


----------



## OldAvatar

„Teoria umbrelei” cred că trebuie tradusă ca atare. Este un celebru asasinat, cu ajutorul unei umbrele, al cărei vârf conţinea o toxină foarte puternică, asasinat organizat de serviciile secrete bulgare împotriva unui dizident anticomunist bulgar.


----------



## khristin

Umbrella term is widely used in management, I don't think it has anything to do with the murder here in this context since it doesn't make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## OldAvatar

khristin said:


> Umbrella term is widely used in management, I don't think it has anything to do with the murder here in this context since it doesn't make any sense whatsoever.



As a matter of fact, it does make sense. It is about theories of conspiracies, as mentioned even in the initial text.


----------



## khristin

It is about conspiracies, but it a collective one, under the name of "umbrella". I would never translate "teoria umbrelei" since nobody would understand what that means. Personally I've never heard about that but I'm pretty sure though they would understand what a "teorie colectiva a conspiratiilor" is.


----------

